# understatement



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Az _understatement_ klasszikusan nehezen fordítható szó, de nemrégiben hallottam azt a változatot, hogy _alulfogalmazás_. Nekem elég borzalmasan hangzik, de azt szeretném megtudni, hogy ti elfogadhatónak találjátok-e vagy van-e valami jobb variáció, amit ismertek?

Köszi előre is.


----------



## AndrasBP

Alulfogalmazás: 
Elsőre nekem is szörnyen hangzott, de nem tudok jobbat. Szerintem meg tudnám szokni, ha szövegben látnám pár tucatszor


----------



## Zsanna

Igen. 
Akkor próbáljuk meg legalább egyszer: 

Ez valószínűleg alulfogalmazás volt a részéről.

(Nekem .)


----------



## AndrasBP

Persze, értem, hogy , de annak idején a mára természetessé vált nyelvújítási szavakra is így reagálhattak sokan.


----------



## tomtombp

Azóta ezen gondolkodom. Bizonyos esetekben talán működhet a szépíti dolgokat. Vagy valami enyhítés?


----------



## Zsanna

"_Finoman_ vagy _enyhén_ fogalmazott"... igen, ez is lehetséges. 



> de annak idején a mára természetessé vált nyelvújítási szavakra is így reagálhattak sokan


 Igen, ezt előre soha nem lehet igazán tudni, de ha az ember már eleve nem nézi jó szemmel, akkor annyi választása marad, hogy igyekszik valami mást találni helyette.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> "_Finoman_ vagy _enyhén_ fogalmazott"... igen, ez is lehetséges.


Igen a "finom" is jó. "Finoman fogalmazva" vagy "enyhén szólva". Mindkettő gyakori, bár egyik sem igazán jól használható az OP főnévi értelmében.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, tom, igazad van, de fordításkor gyakran előfordul, hogy ilyen trükkökkel megoldhatóvá válik egy feladat. 
Ezért jó példát megadni (itt a fórumon), mert egy adott mondatban szereplő szó fordításakor általában több lehetőség adódik a megoldásra, mint amikor a szófajhoz is ragaszkodni kell. Az is lehet, hogy ebben az esetben az egyik gond a fordítással épp az, hogy egyszerű főnévi megfelelője nincs, hanem körül kell írni.


----------



## arlett

szerintem az alulfogalmazás borzalmasan és kissé nevetségesen hangzik  Szépítés, eufemizmus működne, még ha nem is pontosan ugyanaz.


----------



## AndrasBP

A szépítés ill. eufemizmus valóban nem azonos az "understatement"-tel. 
Az is jellegzetes angol understatement, amikor a pozitív jelzőkkel fukarkodik valaki. Pl. "Not bad", olyan értelemben, hogy "amazing, fantastic, brilliant".


----------



## Zsanna

A beszélő _szándéka_ teljesen más az eufémizmus/szépítés mögött (tehát elvileg azonnal kizárható lenne), de ettől még elképzelhető, hogy bizonyos esetekben szóba jöhessen fordításkor. (Bár ennek illusztrálására nem ártana egy jó példa...)


----------

